# Show Where You Smoke!



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I was on my back patio smoking an RP Sungrown, enjoying the early evening and just watched a hawk fly by into the woods, and thought that it might be fun to see the views that each gorrilla enjoys while smoking.

Here is my vista, what's yours?

(If the pics aren't good, sorry, trying to meet the size restrictions)
The last one is my smoking buddy. . . she gets all excited when I grab a cigar. :ss


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Shoe Where You Smoke!*

Nice pics. Looks peaceful. Thanks for sharing...:tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Shoe Where You Smoke!*



Perry72 said:


> Nice pics. Looks peaceful. Thanks for sharing...:tu


Yes, VERY peacful, very enjoyable.:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool thread! 

I guess I'll have to post some pics out the window of my truck!.....and the backyard :ss


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll have to get a good pic of my back porch and my latest read - the best cigars I have had lately have been in the company of a good book and my ever diligent guard dog Zoe. 









I'd rotate that pic but I'm rather read some more cigar reviews. It took me long enough to figure out how to post it!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

My little "Smoking Cave." :ss


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

Bud, looks like a nice place to smoke! Makes me more excited when I think about moving down to Charlotte.

I'll have to see if I can snap a shot.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)




----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

The view out of my windshield in AZ .








and PA








as an OTR truck driver the whole country is my back yard


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn, wish I had a nice view to look at while at smoke. The only thing I have is my TV.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


>


Nice view. Hey, is that Eddie Izzard's Dress to Kill?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

the first pic if you look over the hedge you can see the field right next to my house, and as you can see with the beer bottles we were taking a break from finishing the deck.










this is the finished product and my current hangout spot to smoke and relax.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Nice job on the deck! Looks like a great spot...* :ss



havana_lover said:


> the first pic if you look over the hedge you can see the field right next to my house, and as you can see with the beer bottles we were taking a break from finishing the deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is my weekend spot in the summer. Just built the larger deck this year.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

webjunkie said:


> Nice view. Hey, is that Eddie Izzard's Dress to Kill?


thank you, and yes it is


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Nice job on the deck! Looks like a great spot...* :ss


cant take all the credit my brother / bestfriend helped me with all of it..

This is my bestfriend I grew up with him I was 3.5 when I met him and I am turning 30 this month he is hitting the big 30 in Dec. Well he came to visit me and we figured I needed a deck (cant be a FL ******* without a deck) so we got going on it..

http://imageshack.us


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

kvm said:


> Here is my weekend spot in the summer. Just built the larger deck this year.


Kurt that my friend looks like a nice spot to smoke a stogie :tu


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

kvm said:


> Here is my weekend spot in the summer. Just built the larger deck this year.


dayam that must be a sweet place to smoke cigars at in the summer ! :tu


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> Kurt that my friend looks like a nice spot to smoke a stogie :tu


That's a spot waiting for a herf.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Isn't this where we all smoke? 

I mean... where do You smoke? :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The last cigar I smoked (Monday) was smoked here:


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I've seen people blow smoke from here. ( l )


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The last cigar I smoked (Monday) was smoked here:


Very Nice!!!! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

four season smoking.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2113068410079014394IiiXgq

Home

http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1463097165079014394MyLJCE

Lake House


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Sitting on the deck, enjoying a Ramone Allones Reserve.

You can't tell from the picture, but it was snowing lightly this afternoon when I took this picture. It was quite pleasant sitting in the direct sun though.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Man! this is shaping up to be a great post. . . better than I hoped. I thought I was fortunate, but Y'all have some great places to smoke. Keep 'em coming! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeah!
I also tend to smoke quite a bit in the smoking lounge at my B&M.
(*SmokeyJoe* is not pictured.  )
Here at K&S Cigars in Cary, NC.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Prefer to by outside in back or in the front, but when fall and winter hit in Western Washington, need something a little more.

Got inspired by a few converted sheds I saw here, mine is nothing fancy, but it is dry, warm, and has cable, internet, and a locking door.:tu


----------



## spiffykyle (Oct 16, 2007)

So no great views here (I'm jealous), but I did just build a deck this weekend so now I don't have to smoke in the garage any more.

The in-laws came over to help with construction:



And the finished product.










Now I need to get a stinky for the deck.

spiffy


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The last cigar I smoked (Monday) was smoked here:


damn Tom that view is something else.. Bet you could have smoked a dog rocket and it would have been good.. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> damn Tom that view is something else.. Bet you could have smoked a dog rocket and it would have been good.. :ss


In that setting, you are probably absolutely right Oliver.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

did it rain most of the time you were over there?? 

I would have missed my flight back to the states if I were you.. oops


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

spiffykyle said:


> So no great views here (I'm jealous), but I did just build a deck this weekend so now I don't have to smoke in the garage any more.
> 
> The in-laws came over to help with construction:
> 
> ...


Sweet job on the deck! Looks like a nice herfing area - and a grill to boot!:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Budprince said:


> and a grill to boot!:tu


thats mandatory brother :ss


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Usually out on the deck...

Sometimes out back when I'm smoking (pork that is...)









When I can sneak out for awhile...:ss









I really like some of yawl's smoking rooms. maybe one day.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

jaycarla said:


> Prefer to by outside in back or in the front, but when fall and winter hit in Western Washington, need something a little more.
> 
> Got inspired by a few converted sheds I saw here, mine is nothing fancy, but it is dry, warm, and has cable, internet, and a locking door.:tu


Just what I need for my winters.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Steve said:


> Usually out on the deck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoked pork and a nice view. What more could you want.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

That is a great smoker!!!! Loading up the smoker with some swine and having a couple cigars..................happy-happy!


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

spiffykyle said:


> Now I need to get a hot tub for the deck.


fixed~


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> Usually out on the deck...
> 
> Sometimes out back when I'm smoking (pork that is...)
> 
> ...


missed the pics. . .


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Prefer to by outside in back or in the front, but when fall and winter hit in Western Washington, need something a little more.
> 
> Got inspired by a few converted sheds I saw here, mine is nothing fancy, but it is dry, warm, and has cable, internet, and a locking door.:tu


Looks freakin cozy. I need to get a Hi-Fi like that. My record player is on the fritz and finding a new one now-a-days is damn near impossible. Very nice looking place!

E


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I would post a pic of the Gayrage but then I would probably get :bn :r

Nice pic's guys. Jealously is a curse


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, the view from my gazebo is nothing special, just the across-the-alley neighbor's goat pen, BUT when I wander around the yard or sit in the swing chair up front, this is what I see:










It makes up for the goats. And no, the smell isn't bad at all!

Now, from time to time, I take my laptop to the "lake office" and this is the view I get from there:










That's Lake McDonald in Glacier National Park, but I really to take my laptop up there to work. It's a great "lake office!"

Cheers to all.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Glacierman said:


> Well, the view from my gazebo is nothing special, just the across-the-alley neighbor's goat pen, ....


Maybe you should not let *Kayak Rat* know about this... might be some sheep nearby. (j/k) :ss


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Nifty Thread:tu


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

[sarcasim]Damn, that would be a tough spot to enjoy[/sarcasim]

:ss



Glacierman said:


> Now, from time to time, I take my laptop to the "lake office" and this is the view I get from there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Horselington said:


> Looks freakin cozy. I need to get a Hi-Fi like that. My record player is on the fritz and finding a new one now-a-days is damn near impossible. Very nice looking place!
> 
> E


Garage sale winner there!! See them all the time. Nothing like a cigar with some classic rock on vinyl!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

My vacation smoking spot:










My home smoking spot:


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> My vacation smoking spot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set-up! Looks like a prescription for relaxation. :ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Great set-up! Looks like a prescription for relaxation. :ss


I woule KILL for that room!. . . and a Nobel Peace Prize. . .


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

Budprince said:


> I woule KILL for that room!. . . and a Nobel Peace Prize. . .


my patio..

and i had a nobel prize in my hand just a couple days ago! A visiting professor brought his father's 1994 nobel prize in physics and just let everyone hold it and see it.. it was lighter then i imagined but awe-inspiring nonetheless.. :tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Oyin said:


> my patio..
> 
> and i had a nobel prize in my hand just a couple days ago! A visiting professor brought his father's 1994 nobel prize in physics and just let everyone hold it and see it.. it was lighter then i imagined but awe-inspiring nonetheless.. :tu


EXCELLENT!! LOL nice pic! thanks for sharing the vista AND the NBPP story! :tu


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

The place I smoke is the stereotypical deck. Nothing you guys haven't really seen already. It's nice, relaxing and peaceful.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sames Reincarnated said:


> The place I smoke is the stereotypical deck. Nothing you guys haven't really seen already. It's nice, relaxing and peaceful.


LOL, DUDE this is SHOW not TELL. . . doesn't matter if it's not spectacular by soemone else's standards. . . it only matters if YOU enjoy it - Same concept as WHAT you smoke. Let's see it! :tu


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

Budprince said:


> LOL, DUDE this is SHOW not TELL. . . doesn't matter if it's not spectacular by soemone else's standards. . . it only matters if YOU enjoy it - Same concept as WHAT you smoke. Let's see it! :tu


Good point. I sit opposite side of the table, kick back and relax.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

very nice! Thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

Budprince said:


> very nice! Thanks for sharing. :tu


'Tis. I have a clear view of the sky from where I sit too.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

It's the back yard at my parent's place(I'm utilizing free rent for a the next 2 quarters) for me. Fall bring about some pretty cool contrasting colors, and during the summer it's all Green.





I love it here. It rains a lot in the PNW, but when it's nice out, it's so worth it.
Adam


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

VERY nice!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

VERY VERY Nice!!

I can see myself sitting upder the tree with a little breeze and the occasional leaf drooping nearby.

Looks great!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> It's the back yard at my parent's place(I'm utilizing free rent for a the next 2 quarters) for me. Fall bring about some pretty cool contrasting colors, and during the summer it's all Green.
> 
> I love it here. It rains a lot in the PNW, but when it's nice out, it's so worth it.
> Adam


Very nice!!:tu


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Great place to relax!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Enumclaw may be in the middle of nowhere, but that's one of the things I like about it. Thus neighborhood is primarily older folk, and the major highway(a 2-laner) is the biggest road around. It's nice and quiet.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that it's cold here in N Illinois, I had to move the new "man cave" in my basement.


This my Hi Tech sound system and full service bar...


Some empty boxes for "bombing"...



The bomb assembly area and storage. I need a maid!



My foot stool


which multitasks as a cooledor!!



One last shot to get everyone in the halloween mood. what do you think of that scary mask I'm wearing!!


While the camera is out I took pics of the inventory. I am posting them in another thread.:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

The mask is not as scary as that tee shirt. Go Pats!:ss:chk:r


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> The mask is not as scary as that tee shirt. Go Pats!:ss:chk:r


A Pats fan AND a Marine?!??

You are one messed up fella. Watchout for November 4th....:chk


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...
oh wait WAIT... its just you Shaun haha. How the hell are ya buddy  ya tricked me with the whole mask thing for a bit there:tu.
IS there room for 2 down in your man cave, Cause if theres just enough for you then you will have to clear out some wall space for that BIG ass herf your planning shortly.. right :chk


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

illinoishoosier said:


> A Pats fan AND a Marine?!??
> 
> You are one messed up fella. Watchout for November 4th....:chk


Born and raised in New England. Followed the Pats since their founding along with the Giants. Giants were the New England team in the 50's since the AFL did not exist until 1960. As far as the Marines, some are born to greatness if they can earn it. Should be a great game next week, just hope for no injuries on either team. Good luck today, both of our quarterbacks are facing teams that they have not beaten in the regular season.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's my Man Shack/Cigar hangout/Skype communicaton center.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

a couple more....still working to finish it


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice Steve, I see you even have a phone out there.. :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

and the jersey beach house......pay no attention to the beach towel.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> Born and raised in New England. Followed the Pats since their founding along with the Giants. Giants were the New England team in the 50's since the AFL did not exist until 1960. As far as the Marines, some are born to greatness if they can earn it. Should be a great game next week, just hope for no injuries on either team. Good luck today, both of our quarterbacks are facing teams that they have not beaten in the regular season.


heh heh...lookin a little scary in the first half for Peyton.

Had an uncle in the Marines, an uncle in the Army and my Dad covered the other two branches. Grew up listening to the crap go back an forth!


----------



## mbirds (Sep 19, 2007)

Overlooking Apra Harbor in Guam...


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

mbirds said:


> Overlooking Apra Harbor in Guam...


very nice.. got a few more??


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Trying to out this digital stuff:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I herf next to my pond:

View attachment 15326


The shelter just out of the picture on the left is 12' x 12' so I have a dry place to herf in the rain.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> My vacation smoking spot:


Oooooo. Where's the vacation smoking spot. That place looks especially inviting to me today (18 degrees with wind)

WyoBob


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

BarneyBandMan said:


> Trying to out this digital stuff:tu





vstrommark said:


> I herf next to my pond:
> 
> View attachment 15326
> 
> ...


These are great. . .I love the idea of a fireside smoke Barney! :tu


----------



## Golden_Frog (Nov 28, 2007)

This is my "Fortress of Solitude" I spend many wife free hours in here smoking, thinking and enjoying some classic rock. I occasionally work the bag. :bx


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

sweet! :tu


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> Now that it's cold here in N Illinois, I had to move the new "man cave" in my basement.
> 
> This my Hi Tech sound system and full service bar...
> 
> ...


I really like that Ashtray!!!! The Crystal one.... where did you find it?


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

stevieray said:


> a couple more....still working to finish it


Is that a bottle of DU/JD Single Barrel I spy?


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

it never really gets too cold here in FL. it's either this spot or at the oak tree by the lake out in the back yard. i love my new place. bunch of ducks and turtles all around the lake.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Golden_Frog said:


> This is my "Fortress of Solitude" I spend many wife free hours in here smoking, thinking and enjoying some classic rock. I occasionally work the bag. :bx


Golden Frog, that's one sweet man cave!!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

Glacierman said:


> Well, the view from my gazebo is nothing special, just the across-the-alley neighbor's goat pen, BUT when I wander around the yard or sit in the swing chair up front, this is what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want to be you


----------



## kpeezy (Nov 27, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> it never really gets too cold here in FL. it's either this spot or at the oak tree by the lake out in the back yard. i love my new place. bunch of ducks and turtles all around the lake.


Knife of Dreams! Did you know that he died a while back?


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

kpeezy said:


> Knife of Dreams! Did you know that he died a while back?


yeah but i've been reading it since the mid 90's so i might as well get as far into it as i can. when i started reading the series i knew he was too old to finish it at the pace he was going.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

barbourjay said:


> it never really gets too cold here in FL. it's either this spot or at the oak tree by the lake out in the back yard. i love my new place. bunch of ducks and turtles all around the lake.


Looks great man. Make me want to come back to FL.


----------



## rally_coop (Nov 28, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My little "Smoking Cave." :ss


i smoke in the exact same furniture!:ss


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm digging that sign hanging on the wall!:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, he was wondering why he kept coming home to find his porridge missing


----------

